# What cheese do you cook with?



## kimbaby (Feb 10, 2006)

What cheese is your favoritte to use in recipes... ???
I love cheddar of course, as well as mozzerella, and I love colby-jack to snack on with crackers, I would love to hear your cheesey recipes as well.


----------



## GB (Feb 10, 2006)

I love cooking with cheese. I use all different kinds. The one that seems to make it into my dishes the most though seems to be Parmesano Regiano.


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 10, 2006)

Gruyere, Mozz, Parmegiano Reggiano, cheddar, cream cheese are always in my fridge.  Occasionally I splurge on Gorgonzola and Fontina.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm another in the it depends on what I'm making category. 

We use all different kinds - heck, we'll even use Velveta on occasion...

John


----------



## VIDEODROME (Feb 10, 2006)

When making scrambled eggs I sometimes thrown in bits of crumbled Feta cheese. 

Other then that it's Sharp Cheddar or Mozzarella. I like to make grilled cheese sandwiches using both together with some bacon.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 10, 2006)

Gee, there are soooo manyyyy cheeses we love and regularly use...
For a start parmigiano or grana padano are almost everyday staple.
Then fresh mozzarella (buffalo one is the best!) for either munching just like that, on salad or in certain pasta dishes.
For appetizers, salads, something to be used unheated, provolone and pecorino are excellent.
For melting in risotto, pasta, casseroles, sauces, fondues etc. fontina, taleggio, gorgonzola, gouda, edam, provola, bel paese, emmenthar, jarlsberg, etc. though they are also delicious as they are (except gorgonzola!).
I also love grilling smoked scamorza, it is also good on pizza or frittata.
Also for just snacking or to be eaten with bread or crackers, I love robiola, stracchino, brie and camambert.
For desserts I very often use mascarpone and ricotta (ah, ricotta also for pasta filling and savoury tarts!!)...
These are just some examples of cheeses we enjoy... ah, in case you haven't realised yet, we are big cheeseheads!!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 10, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> ah, in case you haven't realised yet, we are big cheeseheads!!


 
Didn't know you were Green Bay Packer fans!!!







John


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 10, 2006)

Lol!!  
Well we are not from Wisconsin... we are ROMAN cheeseheads...I should have said "Testa di Formaggi"...


----------



## Constance (Feb 10, 2006)

It's hard to pick a favorite, but for cooking, I'd have to say parmesan, mozzerella, cheddar, ricotta, cream cheese and Velveeta. I love blue cheese, feta, gouda, colby, etc. 
Frankly, I've never met a cheese I didn't like. HB doesn't like Limburger...he can't get past the smell.


----------



## Phil (Feb 10, 2006)

*Quite timely....*

...we just discovered fontina cheese as it was called for in an Italian mac and cheese recipe. However, I grated some on a tossed salad with black olives and slivered onions and it is super. Gouda, or a sharp chedar, with a macintosh or jonathan apple is great.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 10, 2006)

parmigiano for almost everything
Motz for pizza
swiss and cheddar for grilled cheese


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 11, 2006)

It's so hard to choose.. i love ALL cheese! But I'd have to say brie, simply because it is so versatile. You can use it with both sweet and savory dishes and it completely changes your view of the cheese when paired with either. 

My favourite recipe would be poached pears w/ brie. Basically you peel, slice, core and halve some pears. Poach the pear halves in a basic poaching liquid. (white wine, vanilla bean and sugar is good) Once poached, remove from liquid and place on a cookie sheet. Fill the hollows w/ some fresh brie and place under the broiler just until the cheese starts to melt. Remove and place in a serving bowl, pouring some of the poaching liquid on top. Sprinkle the top w/ some candied pecans or walnuts or any other nuts you like and then enjoy.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 11, 2006)

Love cheese!!! Definately high up on both my lists of favourite foods and foods that I wish were fat and calorie free  I like to try cooking with just about any cheese, though blue (and other mold) cheese are not to my liking. Cheddar, edam, mozzarella, parmesan, swiss, gouda, jack, veleveta, riccota, feta (and other goats cheeses) and mascarpone are among the ones that I've used the most through out my life. (Okay, I'll admit it, processed/American cheese has found its way into some of my dishes too )


----------



## Haggis (Feb 11, 2006)

I would kill every person on this board for a slice of really good Italian pecorino because I have some of the most beautiful tasting pears as well as some walnuts and honey just waiting for the cheese.

It's nothing personal against you guys but nice Pecorino and nice pears is just a fantastic combination.


----------



## Dina (Feb 11, 2006)

Kim,
We're having a twin moment!    I love and buy the same three cheeses you mentioned.  That's about all the cheese you'll find in my fridge unless I'm making something fancy then I'll use Smoked Gouda or Provolone.  Havarti cheese is one of my favorites too.


----------



## licia (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't like american cheese or velveeta at all and I'm not wild about mascarpone - any others I really enjoy.


----------



## Corinne (Feb 11, 2006)

An easier question would be - what cheese don't I cook with or like! The only cheese that is taboo in this house is Stilton. My husband had it some years ago. He was spending time with a family from England. They served it with Port Wine, as is the custom. He remembers the taste as "urine soaked hay".


----------



## MJ (Feb 11, 2006)

Cheddar and Swiss for casseroles. For pizza topping, I use 75% fresh mozzarella and 25% Romano.


----------



## kulikuli (Feb 25, 2006)

Obviously, parmigiano as mentioned often, but there is hardly a mention of Gruyere here. For ccoking that is. But I love all cheeses, except some of the more pungant goat types.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 25, 2006)

^ yes, gruyere is a great cheese for cooking, it cooks well, it's the only cheese I actually use for cooking especailly if the cooking takes more than half an hour.


----------



## Gretchen (Feb 25, 2006)

Obviously it totally depends on what the dish is.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm not fond of ripened cheeses such as brie and camembert.  But other than that, there is only one cheese that I don't cook with.  I save it for munching on all by its lonesome self.  And that is Balderson Heritage 5-year aged sharp cheddar.  It's too good to cook with.  the lesser aged cheddars, and every other cheese available to me is fair game.  Oh that I hadd more money than I knew what to do with.  I love gruyere, fontina, a good strong swiss, ementellar, gouda, muenster, feta, chedda, colby, parmesano regiano, asiago, cottage cheese, ricotta, monterey jack, romano, and most others you can think of.  And I cook with all of them, when I have a bit of extra cash.  

I understand from speaking with my eldest son that there are some incredible cheeses avialble on-line, and at very reasonable prices.  I'm going to do a bit of research and try some Spanish, and South American Cheeses.  I know the Danish have excellent cheeses as well.  I just don't have enough variety in my "end of the world" location here in Sault Ste. Marie, Michigan.  *I NEED MORE CHEESE!*

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Gretchen (Feb 25, 2006)

*Two kinds of fontina--very very different cheeses*

Italian fontina is a tangy semi-soft cheese--bold flavor. Danish fontina is mild semi-soft, not as flavorful.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 26, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Italian fontina is a tangy semi-soft cheese--bold flavor. Danish fontina is mild semi-soft, not as flavorful.



The Italian fontina is the only type I've had, and I love it.  I believe that Havarti is the only Danish cheese I've had, and I love it as well.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Billdolfski (Mar 2, 2006)

Where to start?

Cheddar (sharp), mozz, mon jack, colby, muenster, parm reg, pecorino, gouda, swiss, gruyere, edam and good ole processed velveeta.

I'm sure I left some out... oh well.


----------



## Chaplain Kent (Mar 2, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> heck, we'll even use Velveta on occasion...
> 
> John


 
Ah John- that's not cheese its a mixture of a lot of chemicals held together with a heaping handful of Elmer's.  But as long as you brought it up here's a recipe for that stuff and beer.
Take some bacon and brown it in a dutch oven.
Take a block of Velveeta and dump it in on top of the bacon and of course the grease.
Take three cans of Miller High Life beer, two at room temperature and one ice cold. Stir in the two cans of room temperature beer.
Open the ice cold beer and drink while stirring the soup. Soup will be done about the time the beer is finished.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 3, 2006)

Sounds good to me!

How does the saying go? Any recipe that starts with, "Open 3 beers..."  
Wonder how it would taste with a pale ale? Hmm....

John


----------



## GB (Mar 3, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Wonder how it would taste with a pale ale? Hmm....
> 
> John


Or stout. That might be too strong, but maybe one of the beers could be a stout. If it has to be the third one then that is ok with me


----------



## thumpershere2 (Mar 3, 2006)

Chedder and velveeta and anyother cheese that is on sale.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 3, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Or stout. That might be too strong, but maybe one of the beers could be a stout. If it has to be the third one then that is ok with me


 
LOL!

I thought of that too, GB!! Stouts would definitely give it an altogether different flavor. I think the cheez could stand up to it though, so I think all three beers could be stouts, without it being too strong. That's the beauty of a recipe like this, you can change the flavors of the dish by changing the beers! 


John


----------



## vyapti (Apr 7, 2006)

I always have 2-3 hard cheeses in the fridge (parmesan, romano, pecorino, asiago), along with cheddar and mozzarella. I also buy a lot of gorgonzola, mascarpone, ricotta and muenster.  Cheese is the food that makes other food worth eating!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 7, 2006)

I use cheese in recipes constantly - everything from Velveeta & trusty American, to goat & sheep's milk cheeses.

But as others have said - it totally depends on the recipe.  There's no one cheese that fits all.


----------

